

Sway.fm keeps a universal library of top songs you discover online - swayfm
http://sway.fm/?utm_source=ycombinator&utm_medium=newsstory&utm_campaign=selfpromo

======
swayfm
Following on what Rdio VP of Engineering, Todd Berman recognized recently
about streaming music: The streaming music space is too divided.
<http://goo.gl/MZJth>

For listeners, that means it's hard to keep track all the music you enjoy on
different apps. Sway.fm aims to fix that by automatically collecting the songs
you Thumbs Up, Favorite and Like in your universal library (including syncing
with Spotify and Rdio playlists). <http://goo.gl/tvl7m>

You can get our Chrome extension which lets you play/pause/control the music
streamed from all the sites we support using your hardware media keys:
<http://goo.gl/5V7Zd>

We're also looking for a couple key API partners to hook partner with, so we
can stop hacking on top of your stuff. :) Let your listeners keep the music
they find, and show up in your app with all their favorite tracks!

Want to hit us up? hello@sway.fm || @swayfm (tweet tweet!)

